# VCL Art Contest!



## M. LeRenard (Sep 7, 2008)

I suppose this thread could go here.
We need more participation in the VCL art compo.  It's monthly, and the rules are very simple:
That month's judge comes up with a theme, and you have to draw/paint/sketch/write/whatever something that fits within the theme for that month.  Whoever wins gets to come up with the theme for the next month and judge the next month's entries, as well as receive the infinitely wonderful joy of knowing you won a contest of some kind.
The last couple compos we had only drew 1-3 entries, so you can imagine we're hurting for a little bit better turnout on these things.  All you need to do is get yourself a forum account (don't worry; even though it's VCL, there's no application process) and post your entry as a reply to that month's compo thread (always under VCL Events).  The work you post can be linked from anywhere, or put as an attachment from your computer; whatever gets the image visible to the judge, really.
This month's compo thread is right here, being sponsored by me.  Go ahead and enter something!  There's no excuse not to!
Also, there's a potluck that goes on less frequently.  I think this month's is over or almost over, but that's something else to look into.
So go ahead and take a look, and then participate.  Bring a little life back to VCL's forums, eh?  I'll be looking forward to your entries.


----------

